
Show HN: A Package/Cli App/api to Search and Display Lyrics.Would Love Feedback - bharatkalluri
https://github.com/BharatKalluri/lyricfetcher
======
PolBaladas
Hi there! Looks good, but something weird happened:

    
    
      $ lyricfetcher bob dylan "like a rolling stone"
       Traceback (most recent call last):
      File "/usr/local/bin/lyricfetcher", line 7, in <module>
        from lyricfetcher.main import main
      File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/lyricfetcher/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>
        from .main import get_lyrics
      File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/lyricfetcher/main.py", line 4, in <module>
        from lyricfetcher.sources import get_lyrics
      File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/lyricfetcher/sources/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>
        from lyricfetcher.sources.AZlyrics import AZlyrics
      File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/lyricfetcher/sources/AZlyrics.py", line 1, in <module>
        import urllib.request

ImportError: No module named request

~~~
bharatkalluri
Hello!

You need to have python 3 for the library to work.

You can Check your python version by typing

python --version

It seems You have 2.7,I really recommend you move to 3.6,it's much more Stable
and fast!

~~~
PolBaladas
Well, i do have Python 3. But the fact is that if this package only works with
python 3, you should specify such in the pip package info file. Otherwise,
I’ll just pip install and try to run it with Python27 because pip for 2.7
installed it with no problems. Cheers

